# Photography- weddings, portraits, pets, equine, models, etc!



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

Located in Langley, but travel all the lower mainland.

Photography available for family portraits, baby bumps, new borns, weddings, model portfolios, pets, horses, engagement shoots, and creative photoshoots as well.

Photoshoots are currently all done in the great outdoors, at various locations.

Great 2010 prices still available, book now before these go up!

Gift certificates in any denomination also avialable. Great for christmas presents for the person who has it all!

$150 special - 2 hour max photoshoot at location of your choice, includes a disc with 30-40 high quality images ready to print. Prints & additional items available at extra cost.

Visit Home - Suzzie Harding Photography for more details and portfolio!


----------

